# !Urgent! Compatibilité Bose sounddock II / Ipod nano 6g ?



## ced9z (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Etant très à la bourre sur les cadeaux de noel, j'aurai aimé savoir si cette station (bose sounddock II) est compatible ipod nano 6G ? je veux dire à 100% ( rechargement ipod, compatible avec la prise ipod (pas avoir à le relier en jack 3.5mm), pas de message ou manip à faire à chaque fois qu'on le pose dessus (mode avion), fonction sur la télécommande ok, etc...


J'ai l'impression que non si j'en crois ce site
mais je suis pas certain qu'il soit à jour...

Quelqu'un à ce duo ? Et éventuellement une photo avec la bête montée dessus ?
Est-ce que le rétroéclairage de l'ipod reste allumé lorsqu'il est en lecture sur le dock ?

Merci pour vos réponses rapides...


----------



## saladisiac (23 Décembre 2010)

Désolé mais je pense que non. L'iPod Nano de sixième génération me parait trop large pour se loger sur la prise dock. De plus sur l'Apple Store aucunes mansion n'est faitt quand à une compatibilité avec ce type d'iPod.

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H0829ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1NA&mco=MTc1MjAxMDA


----------

